# Walton Public Dove Field



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 19, 2005)

What can anyone tell me about doing the Adult/Child dove hunt on Walton Public Dove Field.  

Was lucky enough to get picked for this hunt.  Never dove hunted before except when I was a kid with a sling shot.  And that was in south Dakota.  

Son just passed his hunters education course, and I would like to see him have a successful hunt.


----------



## Big Lazer Deer Hunter (Aug 24, 2005)

I can't tell you anything about the Walton Co. Public Dove Shoot, but I can tell you that if you and your son want to be successful, go buy you a skeet thrower and practice, practice, and practice some more. You may also want to check with your local county 4-H office and see if they have a shooting team. If they do this will be a great place for your son to learn the proper shooting technique. I am one of 5 coaches in Grady County and I love working with the kids. If your county does have a shooting team it will not do your son any good for this season, because the teams don't start praticing until February, but it will help him out next season. Hey, if you love to shoot and want to learn to be a better shooter your self you should check into becoming a coach in your county. All you have do is check with your local county agent and get him to register you for the next coaches training seminar. The training seminar is located just outside of Perry and only takes one weekend to complete. The seminar that I went to last year was held at the end of January.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 24, 2005)

*Been there, done that*

Thanks for the help.  I already have a ground mounted skeet thrower.  I use it every year to get ready for my annual South Dakota pheasant hunt.  Took my son out last year at the age of 10 for his first round of clay pigeons.  He took 13 out of 25 the first set.  This Sunday we have scheduled another practice.

What I need is help setting up and with the basics of a dove hunt.


----------



## aac7mag (Aug 24, 2005)

*dove hunt*

if you go to a public shoot be prepared for the birds to be high for some reason people have to start shooting to soon  be pepared look for the high ground on the field and a place where you can shoot at a break in the treeline. also doves love old dead trees and gravel piles. look for those they are good places to set up. try to set up your son where the birds are coming straight at him he will hit more and have more fun. if you can afford a good pay shoot they are usually worth it more birds less compitition.
be safe and good luck.
alex chicosky
aac7mag


----------



## ghart (Aug 27, 2005)

*Walton Dove Field*

I haven't been to the field, but I did call DNR to see if it was planted or if it had been laying out like so many other WMA dove fields. They told me that it was planted with sunflowers and wheat, so it shoud be a good shoot. As for the basics, set up where the landscape is broken such as a fence row, patch of high weeds, a tree or anything that the doves are used to seeing that will break up your silloughette. If you set up in the middle of the field, you may get some good early shooting, but doves are smart and cautious, after a while they will not come near you if the can pick out something out of place. Powerline poles are a top choice. I too was one of the lucky few that got a permit for the adult/child opening day shoot and I plan to arrive early to look then field over for good shooting spots. Remember that there will be a fishing derby for the kids at the fish hatchery there also. It starts at 7:00 am and goes till 10:00, they will furnish tackle if you don;t have any, after that its a quick hotdog lunch then at 12:00 we start dusting some feathers.


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Aug 27, 2005)

*Dove hunt*

Thanks for the help.  

Will go out on Sunday afternoon to dust some clays for practice.  See what the boy can hit this year.

Good luck to you too.


----------

